
Show HN: HastyScribe – a CLI tool to generate self-contained HTML documents - h3rald
https://h3rald.com/articles/hastyscribe/
======
h3rald
Couldn't decide on whether to post the article describing the development of
the tool or the actual project page... In the end I went for the article, but
if you don't want to read it and want to go straight to the project page, here
it is:

[https://h3rald.com/hastyscribe/](https://h3rald.com/hastyscribe/)

------
fiatjaf
Good project. For the sake of putting all your data into the web this is
awesome.

